# الرجاء المساعدة



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

عندي الكثير من المواضيع و المعلومات لاشارككم اياها....ولكن المشكلة انني لا استطيع تحميل اكثر من ملف في كل مرة....علما ان الخلل ليس من جهازي.....
Asme
Astm
Asnt
Ndt
Ansi
Aisi
Api
Din
Lpg
Tema
Asm


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (24 أغسطس 2006)

ايه الجمال ده انت تقريبا عندك كل الاكواد ربنا يقدرك وتحملها لانة محتاجها جاد والف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حمزه (24 أغسطس 2006)

يمكك تحميل حتى 5 ملفات في وقت واحد
حيث يوجد أكثر من خانة لذلك ...... فقط ركز وستستطيع عمل ماتريد


----------



## fullbank (24 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا لك اخي الكريم [/MOVE][/FRAME]


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (2 مارس 2007)

اولا شكرا يا مهندس مجدى على مجهوداتك
ثانيا: اقترح تجميع كل الأكواد والمواصفات فى قسم خاص ليسهل الوصول لها


----------



## aalmasri (19 مارس 2007)

يمكنك رفعها على احد مواقع الرفع مثل mihd.net


----------

